# Do you own a core aerator?



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

Wondering how many of you own a core aerator just for personal use? It seems like an expensive piece of equipment to own for once a season use but it'd be a nice luxury. I keep thinking about picking one up but don't really want to store it. Rental isn't really an option for me as I have no way to bring it home. I typically just hire someone to do my yard for about $100. It'd take a long time to recoup the cost based on some of the prices I'm seeing.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

You can also get core aerators that you pull behind a lawn tractor. 
Not as good as an actual machine, but with a couple of extra passes it get's the job done at a fraction of the cost, assuming you have a lawn tractor/mower that can pull it.

As for rentals and getting them home, If you have a Home Depot close by, you can also rent trailers or a pick up for something like $20 for 75 minutes.


----------



## jkartchner10 (Jun 7, 2021)

I bought myself a Billy Goat Plugr this year. Storage size is about the same as a push mower and in my opinion its much easier to use than a cylindrical that pulls you around all day.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

jkartchner10 said:


> I bought myself a Billy Goat Plugr this year. Storage size is about the same as a push mower and in my opinion its much easier to use than a cylindrical that pulls you around all day.


I'd like to have one of those also. The ability to aerate a section of the lawn at a time and not worry about returning a rental. Also spike aerating would be nice also.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

There are a few used Ryan Lawnaire 28 Aerators for sale near me. They have the reciprocating action vs the drums which I'd prefer. Anyone have experience the the Ryan equipment? It seems like the model is discontinued and no longer listed on their website despite retailers still listing it on their sites.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Bean4Me said:


> Wondering how many of you own a core aerator just for personal use? It seems like an expensive piece of equipment to own for once a season use but it'd be a nice luxury. I keep thinking about picking one up but don't really want to store it. Rental isn't really an option for me as I have no way to bring it home. I typically just hire someone to do my yard for about $100. It'd take a long time to recoup the cost based on some of the prices I'm seeing.


I do but mine is a Corona manual version. If I had a bigger yard, no way would I own one. Id just pay to rent it every year.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I have a billy goat and I use the heck out of it.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Great for smaller yards;

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16435&p=283105&hilit=amick#p283105

AMICK


----------



## jkartchner10 (Jun 7, 2021)

rvczoysia said:


> jkartchner10 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought myself a Billy Goat Plugr this year. Storage size is about the same as a push mower and in my opinion its much easier to use than a cylindrical that pulls you around all day.
> ...


Being able to change the tines out is a plus. There is a large and small core tine depending on what you want and also a large and small spike. Also I'm the only one around who can aerate the small strip of grass by the street since the Plugr is only 4 tines wide.

If I wasn't able to use it at will I would be dead trying to do my yard all at once and then return the machine


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2021)

How does it do with our Ga red Clay soil?


----------



## jkartchner10 (Jun 7, 2021)

Works pretty good. Much better than you would think without any weight on the back. You just have to make sure the ground has been watered pretty good before you do it.

I made the mistake once of just going for it after no rain/watering for 4-5 days and learned my lesson :bd:


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Check with your local rental companies. I purchased my Blue Bird Aerator and Power Rake from a rental company for $450 that was selling off inventory for new equipment. I've had them for 5 years with no issues.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I just sold mine. I had a turfco turnaer with a sulky I attached. Worked pretty well but got sick of storing it after just a couple seasons. Nice to have were just getting rid of stuff. Not sure I'm going to do much for my yard but weeds and fertilizer in the near future and we're talking about moving anyway so just listed it and it sold in like 2 hours this past Sunday.


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

I have a pull AGRI-FAB PLUG aerator 40" for my 1-1/3 acres. I throw a couple of cinder blocks on right after a rain and pull it around twice changing direction for the second pass. My soil has a lot of clay and needs to be aerated to help the grass.


----------



## nsh50a (Jul 22, 2019)

Bean4Me said:


> There are a few used Ryan Lawnaire 28 Aerators for sale near me. They have the reciprocating action vs the drums which I'd prefer. Anyone have experience the the Ryan equipment? It seems like the model is discontinued and no longer listed on their website despite retailers still listing it on their sites.


I bought a used lawnaire 28 last year and this has been my first fall using. It is a beast but did a great job. Aerated 1 month ago to start my aerate/dethatch/overseed process and have subsequently gone back and redone several spots a few more times that had more drainage issues or compaction. Have also loaned it out to 2 neighbors. Takes up quite a bit of space (about the same as a large snow blower) but pulling it out when i need it has been nice and i plan on doing a spring/pre-pre-emergent aeration as well this next year. It weighs a ton so would be very difficult to lug around without a low trailer and a couple of beefy friends to help it up the ramps which limits where you can use it or how hard it would be to take in for repair if needed. Additionally i would be a little reluctant to use it on any sizeable hills as the weight means it can get away from you fast.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Home Depot offers used equipment from their rental inventory at a pretty reasonable price. I bought a slit seeder from them.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

SWB said:


> Home Depot offers used equipment from their rental inventory at a pretty reasonable price. I bought a slit seeder from them.


How do you find out what they offer and when? Is it posted somewhere or have to call in every now and then to check what they have to sell?


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Bombers said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> > Home Depot offers used equipment from their rental inventory at a pretty reasonable price. I bought a slit seeder from them.
> ...


https://www.compactpowerrents.com/about-us/used-equipment-for-sale/


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Now this looks amazing...he didn't list a price. Wonder what it should go for...@MasterMech


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

JerseyGreens said:


> Now this looks amazing...he didn't list a price. Wonder what it should go [email protected]


Wildcard. Some of them sell ok, others sit on the market for months. For home lawns, I'd want to know what's underneath before bringing this one home. Recip Aerators are pretty tough but if you have Jimmy Hoffa buried in concrete 6" under your turf......


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > Now this looks amazing...he didn't list a price. Wonder what it should go [email protected]
> ...


Haha!! Do you have roots in Jersey or NY? No chance someone with no roots here drops a one liner like that!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

JerseyGreens said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > JerseyGreens said:
> ...


30 years in the Hudson Valley / Poughkeepsie area. :lol:


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I have a Husquavarna AR26 for sale in St. Louis. Essentially brand new. Honda Engine. One pull.
Its too much for me. Somebody buy it please. Will possibly deliver in the midwest.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=24010&p=339648#p339648


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

JerseyGreens said:


> Now this looks amazing...he didn't list a price. Wonder what it should go [email protected]


@JerseyGreens 
I actually own one of those that I split the cost with a friend. It is a beast. It punches so many holes. I have the quad tine holder. I had some spots that would not fill in but after running the aerator across those areas they filled in. The ground was so hard it was bouncing up and down.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Ua1xokJ69W58BSNQ6 Video of the plugs
https://photos.app.goo.gl/hXBHEsRK7KCLn35XA Video of the aerator


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I own  this] one. Good compromise for a homeowner IMO.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Theycallmemrr said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > Now this looks amazing...he didn't list a price. Wonder what it should go [email protected]
> ...


Wow now that is what you call an aerator!


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I have one for sale. $450 SW Michigan comes with lots of extra parts. New tires. Cheap way for someone to experiment with one of these…


----------



## Alohacessna (Sep 18, 2020)

I bought a slightly used Billygoat Plugr from United Rentals. I have used it far more that you would think. I do have a putting green that I was solid tine spiking during the summer, but for that application the billy goat just wasn't good enough, and a little rough. Otherwise for my other "normal" turf its been fantastic! I just found a great used Toro greens aerator a precursor to the Procor. My wife really wanted to know why I needed two aerators, it told her that its futile for me to try to explain, but just that it was needed! My 8 year old was really excited for the new toy.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

i picked up a used blue bird unit with a broken chain for 350$ cdn here. New chain was 50$ It paid for it self the first three times i used it. storage can be an issue if you are tight on space. If you live in a neighborhood it should be pretty easy to rent it to them to recoup your costs. I would suggest buying the cheapest unit as prices for parts are pretty cheap. mine needs new tines but they are 175$ other then that its an absolute tank.


----------



## MarineOh3 (Feb 26, 2021)

Alohacessna said:


> My wife really wanted to know why I needed two aerators, it told her that its futile for me to try to explain, but just that it was needed!


Dude this quote touched my soul… lol. I could replace "aerators" with about 500 other nouns…


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

jkartchner10 said:


> I bought myself a Billy Goat Plugr this year. Storage size is about the same as a push mower and in my opinion its much easier to use than a cylindrical that pulls you around all day.


Was curious if the billy goat plugr pulls good cores? How does it compare to the ryan aerators that aren't reciprocating? Thanks


----------



## jkartchner10 (Jun 7, 2021)

rvczoysia said:


> jkartchner10 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought myself a Billy Goat Plugr this year. Storage size is about the same as a push mower and in my opinion its much easier to use than a cylindrical that pulls you around all day.
> ...


As long as the ground is wet it does just as good in my opinion. You can also adjust the tine depth on the machine so you can make them more shallow or deeper as you want.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

jkartchner10 said:


> rvczoysia said:
> 
> 
> > jkartchner10 said:
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. Sounds good.


----------

